# USB Stick Software Update - alle Daten weg



## tameck (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe an meinen USB Stick von SanDisk ein Software Update durchgeführt. Während dem Update hies es das der Stick formatiert wird die Daten lokal gespeichert werden und das dies e nach der Formatierung wiederhergestellt werden. Nur das ist schief gegangen es wurden die Daten nicht mehr hergestellt. Jetzt finde ich die Daten nirgends auf der Lokalenplatte .. 

Was kann ich tun um die Daten wiederherzustellen ? 

Gruß Tameck


----------



## hela (7. April 2008)

tameck hat gesagt.:


> Was kann ich tun um die Daten wiederherzustellen ?


Genau das würde ich SanDisk fragen.


----------



## aero_eagle (8. April 2008)

Das ist normal, wahrscheindlich hast du auch so eine Meldung übersehen wie "Alle Daten werden unwiederruflich gelöscht" 

Jedoch gibt es diverse Recovery Tools... ich kann dir z.B. RecoverMyFiles empfehlen, mit diesem Programm findest du immer wieder sehr viele Daten und meistens mit Dateinamen... schau mal unter http://www.recovermyfiles.com/de/

Greez


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (8. April 2008)

Benutz mal die Datei suche von Windoofs...
Vllt liegen die Daten in irgendeinem TEMP-Ordner...


----------



## tameck (8. April 2008)

> Das ist normal, wahrscheindlich hast du auch so eine Meldung übersehen wie "Alle Daten werden unwiederruflich gelöscht"



Na eben nicht... da stand gar nichts ... 

Habe aber die 4GB Daten wiederherstellen können bis auf 3 wichtige Word Dokumente die Ich zwar gefunden hab die aber nicht mehr geöffnet werden konnten...


----------

